# PAT Test



## johncop

Hey guys,
I just a couple of questions on the Pat test. I know you have a practice then a final test, Now if you fail one of the test can you retake it. I heard that if you fail on one of them you could retake. 
Thanks for you help.


----------



## kttref

Depends on the agency. If it's during the hiring process (and not after being hired - as in while at an academy) you can usually only retake the PAT if you reapply during the next testing. But I'm speaking from CT standards.


----------



## OutOfManyOne

You can fail the practice and take the real test the following week with no recourse. If you fail the REAL test it is up to your agency to decide if you may take it again. For Civil Service PDs you may only take it twice(with the Chief's blessing). If you fail it twice then you will be removed from the civil service list until the next written exam. If you work for a Non-CIvil Service PD or other agency (college PD) you may retake it as many times as you want but it will cost you $150 each time.


----------



## GodblessThearmy

CPD will let you take it again if you fail, we need more patrol officers. But you won't fail, so don't worry.


----------



## CodeBlue1970

Is the PAt test really that hard. It is hard to picture from the HRD online video of the course if it is that hard to do in 2:10. 2:10 doesnt seem like alot of time to run 4 laps . dummy drag , weighted pull down and then those things you pull together.

Any comments from anyone who has taken it


----------



## OutOfManyOne

2:10 is a little hard to do, that is why you have to go in there in shape or you will fail. If you are a runner and are in good shape you will complete it in 1:50-1:59 so that should give you an idea that 2:10 is not a lot at all.


----------



## usaf1199a

First off... yes, you should be in good shape but even if you're not in the best shape any normal person can do the PAT fine. You will NOT fail if you're not in the best shape, and you certainly don't have to be runner to do well with the PAT. I know because we had some crazy out of shape people in my academy class who passed the PAT. The PAT is there to weed out people who are physically incapable of being a Police Officer. I would be more concerned about being in shape for the Academy more than anything. And just FYI, the 2:10 is just for the 4 lap obstacle course. The trigger pull, dummy drag and seperation event all have their own seperate time requirements. The PAT is easy... I was nervous about it too but looking back it was cake - worry about the Academy... 6 months of physical activity is a lot worse than a 10 minute PAT test.


----------



## Macop

ditto, if you fail the PAT then you may as well go across the street from the Armory and drop off an application with Mcdonalds.


----------



## mpr4601

Macop said:


> ditto, if you fail the PAT then you may as well go across the street from the Armory and drop off an application with Mcdonalds.


But the odds are that person will pick up two #3's instead.


----------



## PearlOnyx

My natural weight is around 165-170. I weighed 205 when I took the PAT test and hadn't run in months and I passed it. So, from my perspective the PAT wasn't all that bad. And yes, I'm back down to 170 =)


----------

